
Report exposes flaw in iVote system used in NSW election - rbanffy
https://about.unimelb.edu.au/newsroom/news/2019/november/flaws-exposed-in-ivote-system-used-in-nsw-election-report
======
deogeo
> This finding underscores the importance of making source code widely
> available for full public scrutiny before, rather than after an election.

And you are of course sure, when you cast your vote into a black box, that the
correct source is running, that the compiler was not compromised [1], that the
hardware can be trusted... And suppose you had a team of experts certify with
certainty (Somehow! Currently impossible, as far as I know. Especially versus
adversaries that include global superpowers such as the US, Russia, and China)
one year ago that the machines were working as specified... is that still
true? Or were they replaced with identical looking, compromised machines?

Having the source code available is laughably inadequate.

[1]
[https://www.win.tue.nl/~aeb/linux/hh/thompson/trust.html](https://www.win.tue.nl/~aeb/linux/hh/thompson/trust.html)

